
Ask HN: Critique My SaaS Idea - boeing767
So elearning is huge. Everyone and their moms want to create and sell online courses.<p>I&#x27;m aiming to build a white-label &quot;Shopify for courses,&quot; with only the most basic features (i.e. online course store, members&#x27; area, course management back-end, payments processing), and using freemium &quot;Powered by&quot; backlinks to acquire customers (to start). Plus posting on forums and Q&amp;A sites. And targeted at aspiring solopreneurs, not established teachers&#x2F;instructors&#x2F;coaches. So these people who still have a day job, not serious full-time course teachers, but want to create a passive income stream or monetize their passion while sharing their knowledge to an audience.<p>I&#x27;ll charge $9&#x2F;mo to start to appeal to this segment (maybe a commission % too), where other solutions start at $39&#x2F;mo. It probably won&#x27;t be the most robust solution, but it does allow the aspiring solopreneur to: 1) have their own online course store hosted on their own domain with their personal branding, 2) which is optimized for conversions, and 3) where they don&#x27;t have to worry about payments, setting up a site, etc. Only on teaching and selling their courses.<p>Do you think this is a feasible idea?<p>Is it too crowded and hard to differentiate&#x2F;niche down?<p>If you&#x27;re considering teaching a course, would you be interested in this product?
======
noah96
So the premise enables said individuals wanting to start courses to do it
themselves through a white label platform?

I like the idea of pricing from the get-go as the only way you get the real
insights is if you can get someone to part with their cash, but in terms of
the starting off I don't see the backlinks really elevating you to get those
initial users, maybe partner with the likes of App Sumo to start off with?

